# Home-made Island of Blood Case...



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi all,

After our initial intro to the forum earlier this week here, I've now complete the transport case to carry all of the daughter's Island of Blood minis (High Elves & Skavens) safely to school next Friday for their weekly school Warhammer club.

Just thought I'd share some photos of this little completed project. :grin:

Picture sequence - (i)Planning, (ii)Building, (iii)Completed Case (Closed) & (iv)Internal Dividers.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tidy work there.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks... it was fun and totally free (apart from my time and a tube of "No More Nails" from Homebase), as these were old flight cases that were to be discarded and all the PU material were off-cuts that were also to be disposed of!


----------

